# 2011 show coming soon



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

Just a heads up to watch this space for our 2011 calender.

If there are any show's that you all would like Anthony to attend just add them below and we will see what is possible .And also any products that you would like to be available.

Thank you all for your custom in 2010 and merry christmas and happy new year.

happy to be back on DW

Saffron Gannon

[email protected]
www.detailstudio.co.uk
www.swissvax-car-care.co.uk


----------

